# passport advise



## euvochlo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have a small concern with my passport renewal just recently. can please someone help me.

We submitted our ITA 23Dec and we are now waiting for a case officer to be assigned to us. Our rough estimate should be this March or April.

Just last week I renewed my passport due to my workpass with my current employer will expire this coming May but my passport is still valid until Feb2015. I was obliged to renew my passport because my employer only giving minimum 2 years work pass.

I will be recieving my new passport this coming mid-April. So until then my current passport is still valid.

Do I need to inform the IO now or will I just wait first until my new passport arrived? Many thanks to all.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

Just update your visa application submission when you receive your new passport. Do this by emailing your case officer who may send you a change form or just accept the changes.

Regards,


----------



## euvochlo (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## vjan29 (Jun 11, 2013)

When I was preparing for ITA, I went passport office for Police Certificate they found that in my passport the Regional Passport Officer sign is missing, they were wondering how I have been travelling to countries with this, so they said this passport is no more valid and asked me to apply new passport. So I submitted the ITA application with my old passport and later after receiving the new passport I submitted the new Passport details.


----------

